# RecipeDB - The Amarillo Galaxy



## reviled (13/1/09)

The Amarillo Galaxy  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes The aroma from this was just amazing, to me it smelt exactly like I had a glass of tropical fruit juice in my hand, tasted awesome as well, a sort of sweet bitterness... I got an OG of 1058 at 21 litres. These two hops work so well together IMO. The Galena hops are actually galaxy, and the 0 min additions were actually dry hopped for 10 days, and the Caramunich II was Wey Caramalt.    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg Bairds Golden Promise Pale Ale Malt    0.5 kg BB Wheat Malt    0.5 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.25 kg Weyermann Caramunich II       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      15 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 15mins)    15 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 5mins)    15 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 5mins)    15 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 0mins)    15 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    10 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 60mins)    10 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 60mins)    10 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 15mins)         21L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.059 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.019 (calc)   Bitterness 47.5 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.18%   Colour 16 EBC   Batch Size 21L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 10 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## Duff (13/1/09)

Sort of what we were talking about recently in another thread.

Does the GP give enough malt backing to the beer? I've found it a bit thin and lacking in the past.

Cheers.


----------



## reviled (15/1/09)

Duff said:


> Sort of what we were talking about recently in another thread.
> 
> Does the GP give enough malt backing to the beer? I've found it a bit thin and lacking in the past.
> 
> Cheers.



Hey mate

I didnt actually use GP in this myself but NZ Pale which weve been getting quite cheaply over here in comparison to the GP, but I guess it depends on what sort of malt backing youre after, I prefer GP over MO personally for a hoppy beer cos it makes the hops stand out with just enough malt to hold it up, but you could easy sub the GP for something else with a bit more of a prominent character...

My 2c :icon_cheers:


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/1/09)

Sounds good, couple of q's though...

What mash temp? and what yeast did you use?

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## reviled (15/1/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Sounds good, couple of q's though...
> 
> What mash temp? and what yeast did you use?
> 
> :icon_cheers: SJ



Mashed at 67ish and US-05 to make the hops really stand out!


----------



## hatchor (20/1/09)

+1 
gotta agree about these two hops together. Just fantastic grapefruity citrusy flavours and aromas, perfect for hot summer arvo's. Got a golden ale in the cube now and can't wait to taste it with the extra galaxy hop hit!


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (10/2/09)

I love Amarillo and may have stumbled across some Galaxy and are hanging out to try them together. I'm a little concerned about the bitter sweetness you described. Quite a lot of IBU's as well.

BYB


----------



## reviled (11/2/09)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> I love Amarillo and may have stumbled across some Galaxy and are hanging out to try them together. I'm a little concerned about the bitter sweetness you described. Quite a lot of IBU's as well.
> 
> BYB



Whats there to be concerned about  Take the plunge... lol

But seriously, the IBU's are high, but because of the hops you can sorta get away with it because they give off such a 'juicy bitterness' (almost sweet) instead of like a grassy or earthy bitterness which can be harsh in a high IBU beer...

Did that make sense? :huh: lol


----------

